

What Minimalist Really Means - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/philosophy/what-minimalist-really-means
A completely minimalist design would have the highest possible SIGNAL-TO-NOISE ratio.  The SIGNAL is the information that's communicated, the NOISE is any extraneous information that dilutes the signal.  The goal in minimalist design is to have maximum signal and minimum noise.
======
notaddicted
"If less is more, then too little can be too much."

~~~
UXMovement
Touche...

